# Software To Track Investments?



## Park (Sep 11, 2010)

I have an account with Interactive Brokers. 

https://www.interactivebrokers.ca/en/software/advisors/topics/activitydownloads.htm

IB lets you download to the following:

Microsoft Word
Microsoft Excel
Microsoft Money
Quicken
Captools (Legacy)
Tradelog
GainsKeeper

https://ibkr.info/article/1083

Another webpage from IB mentions all of the above,except Gainskeeper. 

I'm looking for something that's straightforward. Of course, cost is always an issue with any product you buy. But a product that saves me time and decreases the probability of me making clerical errors may be more important. I trade in $CAN and $US.

Quicken seems to be the default option, but I'd be interested in hearing other opinions.


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

Some others people have mentioned ...

GnuCash ... https://sourceforge.net/projects/gnucash/
JStock ... https://jstock.org/


Cheers

*PS*
I can find YouTube videos for both.


----------



## pwm (Jan 19, 2012)

I'm staying with my 2009 version of Quicken until it finally stops working. I refuse to pay any more for upgrades and will have to convert to something else some day. It still works perfectly fine on Windows 10.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

Have a look at Wealthica.ca as it is under development but makes consolidation painless. It also downloads all PDFs for you. There is a thread over on Financial Webring where the developer is interacting to assure it meets our requirements.


----------



## pwm (Jan 19, 2012)

I've seen that thread as well as the one here: 

https://canadianmoneyforum.com/show...ate-your-portfolio-online?highlight=wealthica

Not my cup of tea.


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

Nor for me. Just not letting all my personal financial data rest on that specific type of 3rd party server, even if encrypted. That said, my financial data files are backed up in the cloud, e.g. Dropbox, OneDrive, etc.


----------



## larry81 (Nov 22, 2010)

http://portfolioslicer.com/


----------



## Park (Sep 11, 2010)

I"ve found out that you can download to Quicken, if you're a client of IB USA, but not if you're a client of IB Canada.


----------



## Brainer (Oct 8, 2015)

For something more broad and powerful than some of these, take a look at KMyMoney.

Here's a link to their screenshots page. Some of these screens are a bit out of date and look
nicer/more intuitive now, but you'll get the idea:
https://kmymoney.org/screenshots.php


----------



## newfoundlander61 (Feb 6, 2011)

I am going to give https://www.sharesight.com/ca/ a try, the free ver looks to be manual input but thats okay with me.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

newfoundlander61 said:


> I am going to give https://www.sharesight.com/ca/ a try, the free ver looks to be manual input but thats okay with me.


They will bug your to sign up for a plan. I have assigned their emails to my junk folder.


----------



## newfoundlander61 (Feb 6, 2011)

No, doubt I will do the same as I have a junk/newsletter email I can use also. Good tip.


----------



## Park (Sep 11, 2010)

As the 2017 and onward Quicken is a subscription model, even if you use manual entry, it makes less sense for me to use it as an IB Canada client. I've got Quicken 2009 Home and Business, which obviously is 9 years old. I'm not averse to trying something newer, if it was better. I'd actually prefer to pay for it, and not use a free service. My experience in finance is that when a product or service is "free", there's a catch. I looked for Quicken 2016 on amazon.ca and ebay.ca; it's available, but they all come from the USA. I'm not certain how well such products would work in Canada. Comments?


----------

